# Show tanks



## mrbonzai211 (Jul 10, 2011)

The best tarantula cages, i find, come from hobby lobby:} I made it out of a candle house with plastic screening hot glued to the top.

Post your own if you've made an interesting enclosure for your pets!


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Jul 11, 2011)

nobody wants to share? *sigh*


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 11, 2011)

mrbonzai211 said:


> nobody wants to share? *sigh*


I'll take some pictures later. I've got a few tanks I'm happy with.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 11, 2011)

I think this thread is better suited to the housing subforum. 

I like to think all of my enclosures are showy. 






But here are my favorites...
_P. regalis_ 5 gallon:











_P. cambridgei_ 5 gallon:






_H. maculata_ 5 gallon:






_N. carapoensis_ 5 gallon:






Sorry for the quality of the photos.


----------



## Nanchantress (Jul 12, 2011)

Mrbonzai, I think your idea is fantastic!  Never would've come up with that - I have to learn to "think outside the box" more, I guess...


----------



## skar (Jul 12, 2011)

Mrbonzai: cool cages I like the old fashioned look . nice


----------



## BrettG (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey OP,what material is the inside of that constructed from? If it was wood/porous,did you coat it in any sort or sealer/fiberglass resin to resist moisture and swelling?


----------



## compnerd7 (Jul 13, 2011)

BrettG said:


> Hey OP,what material is the inside of that constructed from? If it was wood/porous,did you coat it in any sort or sealer/fiberglass resin to resist moisture and swelling?


I +1 on this ?... big fan of show tanks, hope to see more pics


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Jul 13, 2011)

BrettG said:


> Hey OP,what material is the inside of that constructed from? If it was wood/porous,did you coat it in any sort or sealer/fiberglass resin to resist moisture and swelling?


I didn't add anything to it. The wood discolored a bit from moisture but all that really did was make it look older and more antique. The only real alteration I did was use a color matching plastic screen to the top to close the enclosure up. I think I payed about $20 for the whole thing at hobby lobby.


----------



## jondee84 (Jul 15, 2011)

I cannot see any of the pictures :-(
bit gutted about that, might be my firewall...... 
Was looking for inspiration aswell!!!


----------



## ornamentalist (Jul 17, 2011)

made this from scratch for our af t. ockerti.
 cut the glass to size, put the hinges on, silicone on the back and sides then covered in mud and bark chippings etc. the locking hatch is a hasp and staple from wilkos, theyre only about 75p and the hinges are about that for a pair too. beats paying silly money.


----------



## Nepenthe56 (Jul 18, 2011)

I bought this today with the intention of modifying it into a little terrestrial spiderling enclosure.  I think it's cute enough to keep on a coffee table...


----------



## Robin Da Hood (Jul 18, 2011)

Thought the same thing when I saw that particular container.  Are you going to modify the inner container any or just leave it as it is?  Thought about grinding the center container down, but figured it would be more trouble than it was worth. So I passed on it. Keep us posted on progression.  If it is not to tough to modify will go back a get it.  It is a rather swanky enclosure.


----------



## ornamentalist (Jul 18, 2011)

where did you get that from?


----------



## Nepenthe56 (Jul 18, 2011)

I got it at Walmart under bathroom fixtures and accessories in the hardware section.  They also had black, but I figured this one would hide dust better.  I plan to cut out the center with a dremmel(?) Tool.


----------



## Crysta (Jul 18, 2011)

Nepenthe56 said:


> I got it at Walmart under bathroom fixtures and accessories in the hardware section.  They also had black, but I figured this one would hide dust better.  I plan to cut out the center with a dremmel(?) Tool.


you could always just cut a hole and make it a hide hehe


----------



## Nepenthe56 (Jul 18, 2011)

Crysta said:


> you could always just cut a hole and make it a hide hehe


Hmm... good point


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Sep 19, 2011)

So.... did u ever finish that enclosure?


----------



## kjm (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea it would be great to see what you did with that cage. I'm always looking for fun ideas.


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 4, 2011)

i am currently making one out of an old doll display cabinet and i also saw a little plastic christmass tree ornament @ hobby lobby and i am thinking i am going to make a sling cage that i can hang from somewhere, but make sure that everything is secured and safe for the sling.


----------

